# Mitä ohjelmaa käytätte musiikin kuuntelemiseen?

## Lonne

Millä ohjelmalla kuuntelette musiikkia Gentoo gnu/linuxissa?

muitakin kuin xmms? suosituksia?

näkyykö muillakin kappaleiden pituus väärin xmms:ssä (tai muissa ohjelmissa)?

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

AmaroK on paras, mut joskus tulee kanssa Xmms:ää käytettyä.

Xmms lisäilee näköjään kappaleet hakemistoista aakkosjärjestyksessä kun taas AmaroK laittaa ne siihen järjestykseen kuin ne levyillä on. Saako Xmms:ään kanssa sen ominaisuuden päälle jostain  :Question: 

----------

## Lotu

Windowshadettu beep-media-player tai xmms ruudun yläreunassa muiden ikkunoiden päällä ja kaikilla työpöydillä.

Kappaleet lisäytyvät järjestyksessä, kun vaihtaa playlistin sort-vaihtoehdosta "Sort by titlen" tilalle "Sort by (path+)filename".

----------

## petu

Musiikin soittamiseen käytän Juk:ia ja amrok:ia. Kun toiseen kyllästyy niin vaihdan toiseen  :Wink:  Toi amarok on vähän enemmän karkki kuin juk, mutta kokemuksieni mukaan juk on hieman vakaampi.

----------

## Lonne

Kokeilin amarokkia, pienten alkuvaikeuksien jälkeen sain käyntiin ja asialliselta vaikuttaa: toimii vakaasti ja sisältää kaikki tarvittavat ominaisuudet.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pussi

Itse olen käyttänyt aika kauan MPD:tä pympc-clientin kera.

----------

## Useful Idiot

Omasta mielestä Amarok tuntuu parhaalta, vaikka siinä sitä sälää tuntuukin olevan aika reippaasti. Ainoa miinus on ettei se suostu toimimaan dmixin kanssa kunnolla. Muuten toimii ihan vakaasti ja parempaa vielä luvassa, jos 1.4 versiossa voi soittaa lastfm:n asemia.

----------

## Kaapeli

Onko näihin muihin soittimiin olemassa xmms:n IRman pluginia vastaavaa härpäkettä millä sais kaukosäätimen toimimaan?

----------

## Juha

screen + aumix

ja jompi kumpi näistä 

screen + mpg123

screen + flac123

Soittelen musiikit verkon yli ja tämä on helpoin tapa (mitä olen löytänyt) ohjata musiikin soittoa useilta eri koneilta.

----------

## Erkkimon

AmaroK <3

AmaroK on paras loistavien ominaisuuksiensa takia.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *Lotu wrote:*   

> Kappaleet lisäytyvät järjestyksessä, kun vaihtaa playlistin sort-vaihtoehdosta "Sort by titlen" tilalle "Sort by (path+)filename".

 

Sori mutta ei onnistunut millään sortilla, siis lähimmäksi pääsi kun sorttasi 'date':n mukaan niin se toimii ehkä parilla levyllä, mutta kun oli lisätty enemmän levyjä niin sitten ne pomppii keskenään sikinsokin (huom. mulla on kappaleet niiden nimillä, ei mitään numeroita ennen nimiä)

Ja tarkoitus olisi että Xmms järjestäisi biisit samalla lailla kuin AmaroK eli hakisi järjestyksen id3tag:eistä (onks ne niitä ?) jotka on sisälletetty itse biiseihin, eli silloin ovat samassa järjestyksessä kuin levyllä   :Confused: 

----------

## Kaapeli

Tulipa nyt kokeiltua tuota amarokkia, muuten vaikutti ihan pätevältä softalta mutta itseäni haittasi nämä puutteet:

* Tuki IRman kaukosäätimen vastaanottimelle

* Mahdollisuus tehdä hyvälaatuinen resamplaus 48kHz näytteistystaajuudelle (emon äänipiiri ei liene tue muuta sampleratea)

* Muistin ja CPU kulutus aika suurta (molempia tuplasti verrattuna xmms:ään)

Muuten olin kyllä ihan tyytyväinen, eli toivomuslistalla olisi siis mahdollisuus käyttää xmms plugineja amarokin kanssa.. Ehkä sitten joskus.

----------

## Lotu

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> Ja tarkoitus olisi että Xmms järjestäisi biisit samalla lailla kuin AmaroK eli hakisi järjestyksen id3tag:eistä (onks ne niitä ?) jotka on sisälletetty itse biiseihin, eli silloin ovat samassa järjestyksessä kuin levyllä  

 

Ainakin tämä beep-media-player väittää osaavansa tuon. Preferences -> Plugins -> MPEG Audio Plugin -> Preferences -> Title ja sit tuo Override generic titles sopivilla argumenteilla.

----------

## Juha_K

Amarok <3

Oikein kätevätä, kun laulujen sanat saa näkymään helposti, ja tuntuisi toimivan varsin vakaasti.

----------

## Flammie

Mpd on selvästi kätevin ratkaisu kotiverkossa. En tosin ole vielä hyvää graafista ohjelmaa löytänyt soittamiseen, mutta gmpc kelpaa riittävän hyvin.

----------

## jmz2

 *Lonne wrote:*   

> Millä ohjelmalla kuuntelette musiikkia Gentoo gnu/linuxissa?

 

Realplayer. Kuuntelen nettiradioita  :Smile: 

----------

## Obi-Lan

XMMS pääasiassa tullu käyteltyä, silläkin voi kuunnella nettiradiota   :Wink: 

Amarok lähti kokeiluun...

----------

## Amfabeta

xmms tuli ennen käytettyä mutta vie nykyään jostain syystä älyttömästi resursseja. xmms kehityskin on ilmeisesti lopetettu joten bmp käytössä. Eikö muuten xmms plug-ineja saa toimimaan bmp? Portagessa kun näkyy olevan molemmille omat.

----------

## ~L~

 *pussi wrote:*   

> Itse olen käyttänyt aika kauan MPD:tä pympc-clientin kera.

 

Samaa kombinaatiota käytän pöytäkoneessa. Siinä ajan myös gnump3d:tä josta kuuntelen musiikkia läppärillä xmms-kde:llä

----------

## Qentle

XMMS tällä hetkellä, pääasiallinen syy valintaan on helppo siirtyminen XP:stä Linux maailmaan. Amarok ja pari muuta on kokeilussa, katsotaan miten käy.

----------

## lepe

Beep Media Playerillä tulee popiteltua  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkzzi

ncmcp:tä,bmp:tä tai pympd:tä.  :Smile: 

----------

## Juippisi

Ennen käytin XMMS:ää, mutta sitten se alkoi jotenkin bugaamaan ja näyttämään kappaleiden pituudet väärin (kuten ensimmäisessa postauksessa on mainittu). Beep-media-playeria kokeilin joskus, mutta se ei oikein vakuuttanut amaroK:n jälkeen.

Amarokia olen käyttänyt 1.2.5 versiosta asti, mutta nyt viimeakoina olen tykästynyt mpd:hen, mitä ohjaan gMPC:llä sekä mpc:llä.

----------

## Kaapeli

Tuo xmms:n bugi joka saa kappaleiden pituuden näkymään väärin VBR mp3:ssa on ilmeisesti MAD pluginin bugi. Jos disabloi MAD pluginin niin ongelma häviää.

----------

## jugio

XMMS alla. Tuon kappaleiden pituusongelman sain ratkaistua mp3checkillä, mutta XMMS:ssä on ikävä muistivuoto, eli tietyn päälläoloajan jälkeen sen muistinkäyttö alkaa lisääntymään ihan silminnähtävästi.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Aihetta löysästi sivuten osaako kukaan sanoa mitä ton amarokin last.fm toiminnon toimintaan saattaminen vaatii? Tili siellä on ollut iät ja ajat ja pistin ne tohon ohjelmaankin niin ei päivity biisit last.fm sivuille.

EDIT. Ongelma löyty jo, vajavaiset tagit ja amarokissa näköjään pitää kuunnella biisi loppuun ennen kuin se ilmestyy tonne, toisin kuin xmms:ssä  :Wink: 

----------

## Juippisi

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Aihetta löysästi sivuten osaako kukaan sanoa mitä ton amarokin last.fm toiminnon toimintaan saattaminen vaatii? Tili siellä on ollut iät ja ajat ja pistin ne tohon ohjelmaankin niin ei päivity biisit last.fm sivuille.
> 
> EDIT. Ongelma löyty jo, vajavaiset tagit ja amarokissa näköjään pitää kuunnella biisi loppuun ennen kuin se ilmestyy tonne, toisin kuin xmms:ssä ;)

 

Itsellä ainakin riittää puoleen väliin.

----------

## tuuletin

Xmms musiikin kuunteluun, amarok:illa siirrän musat apple ipod:iin.

----------

## Jannejt

amaroK 1.4 beta1 nytkin käytössä  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Uhkis

Mulla musat soittaa mpd jota käytän joko iMPD-irssiscriptillä, mpc:llä tai glurpilla.

----------

## gloomy

Amarok on selkeästi paras, mutta valitettavasti edes tuo viimeisin 1.4-beta2 ei tuonut korjausta isojen kokoelmien skannaukseen. Aina jossain vaiheessa, ja varsin mystisesti ilman kunnollisia logeja tai muuta informaatiota, Amarok (tai taglib) kaatuu vieden mukanaan koko X:n.

Tuon sanoneena voisin kysyä, onko kukaan kokeillut Jinzoraa (www.jinzora.org)?

Aika huimannäköinen projekti, ei taida vain löytyä suoraan ebuildina.

----------

## Cougar81

Quod Libet on itselläni käytössä, tuo 0.17 versio on hieman buginen joten tein oman ebuildin 0.18 versiolle.

edit:

Laitoin ebuildin bugzillaan.

----------

## Citrus-DrOp

audacious  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Toomuch

Amarok ja Audacious. XMMS:ää en ikävöi yhtään.

t

----------

## raaman

 *Toomuch wrote:*   

> Amarok ja Audacious. XMMS:ää en ikävöi yhtään.
> 
> t

 

Minä ikävöin XMMS:ää. Audacious on hitaampi, eikä sen Jump to file-toiminto ole mistään kotoisin. Jos kirjoitan hakuriville esim. "Mikko Alatalo", Audacious käyttää OR-ehtoa sanojen välissä, kun tietenkin pitäisi käyttää AND-ehtoa, eli molempien sanojen on oltava kappaleen tiedoissa. En ole keksinyt keinoa muuttaa tätä.

----------

## Citrus-DrOp

Audacious nimistä soitinta käyttelen. Xmms myös löytyy   :Smile: . p.s ohoh näköjää jo postannu aikasemmi   :Embarassed: 

----------

## unforcer

BMPx

----------

## jappis

MPD ja QMPDClient tai ncmpc.

Riippuen tilanteesta.

----------

